# FB - Meta Platforms, Inc. (NASDAQ)



## stockGURU

> *Facebook files for IPO, valued at between 75 billion and 100 billion dollars*
> 
> Shayndi Raice
> From: The Wall Street Journal
> February 02, 20129:07AM
> 
> FACEBOOK filed for an initial public offering (IPO) that could value the company at between $US75 billion ($72 billion) to $US100 billion, putting the eight-year-old social network on track to be one of the biggest Web stock market debuts of all time, even as it tries to keep up with sky-high expectations.
> 
> In a securities filing, the Menlo Park, California company said it is seeking to raise $US5 billion. That figure is a placeholder and will likely change. Facebook hopes to raise as much as $US10 billion when it goes public in the spring, said people familiar with the matter.
> 
> The company revealed it has been growing fast, but the figures were less than some had expected. Facebook said it produced $US3.71 billion in revenue in 2011, up from $US1.97 billion a year earlier. Outside estimates had pegged Facebook's revenue for 2011 at $US4.27 billion.




More: http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...-ipo-raising-5bn/story-fnc36pky-1226260303704

Any thoughts about this high profile IPO?


----------



## notting

*Re: Facebook IPO*

It's a trendier bender that's for sure.
Will bring in a bus load of 'new paper' into the markets!!
All the old crocodiles are already loading their bases!!
Remember AMP?
Was on the front of every news paper, every bloody news bulletin in small town AUS.
"Big Australian Icon floats today"  "New blue chip we're all so exited!!"
Guess what happened.
The greatest bloody stag you ever saw.
Never recovered after that.
I thinks it's going to start with a PE about 4 or 5 times as high as Google.
It will still do well for those who could get it before it goes, but I would be careful about buying it on the day!!
Who knows Zuckerberg may make it onto the front of VOGUE after all.
"Oh look at that, Greece just defaulted"


----------



## ROE

*Re: Facebook IPO*

20 times revenue? WTF  that is extra-ordinary, out of this world, dot.com bubble
sort of price ...

you list me a business on the planet that can command that price?
not even god can do it and Facebook isn't god

Google+ will start eating into its user based.

To give a comparison how crazy this is if you applied the same metric to Apple which has similar earning margin... in 2008 Apple would worth $740B and Today 2160B 
what is Apple now? 428B.

I use to compared yahoo to coke

Today I compared Facebook to McDonald's Corporation (similar market cap) let see who out last who 
When can I short this stock


----------



## skc

*Re: Facebook IPO*

This is a good article about recent float performances.



> While first day jumps in IPOs make for great TV and everyone is anxiously awaiting their allocation to the 'greatest IPO of all time' this week, we thought it might be useful to look at some of the larger and more recent tech IPOs to get some perspective on how close to the moon we will get when Facebook is released. Looking at eight of the larger and more media-promoted IPOs of the last year or two (GRPN, ZNGA, LNKD, P, YOKU, DANG, AWAY, and FFN) we find, aside from the potential for an average 50% pop from the lucky allocation / untradable IPO price, the man in the street that bought the IPO in the market on Day 1 now faces an average loss of 54% with incredibly only 1 of the 8 names (ZNGA) still holding on to gains (+11%) having managed to rally 15% in the last week.




http://www.zerohedge.com/news/facebook-ipo-because-time-its-different

There are a lot of things need to go right for Facebook to remain relevant in say 8-10 years time. But there are plenty of things that could go wrong very quickly... privacy / security breach, or just the mere fact that you can only monetise something so much before the users are pi$$ed off.

Very difficult to justify the price imo.


----------



## Starcraftmazter

*Re: Facebook IPO*

Facebook is retarded, hopefully the EU being at the forefront of civilization begins clamping down on the privacy problems with it, and it's stock becomes the target of massive amounts of short selling, and the sp will crash...


----------



## Timmy

*Re: Facebook IPO*

IPO date appears to be May 18 according to “people familiar with the matter.”

http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2012/05/01/facebook-sets-ipo-date-for-may-18-report/

Anyone have any different?


----------



## McLovin

*Re: Facebook IPO*

I wouldn't say bang on the 18th but in all likelihood it will be before the end of the month.

Anyone remember MySpace?


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Facebook IPO*



McLovin said:


> I wouldn't say bang on the 18th but in all likelihood it will be before the end of the month.
> 
> Anyone remember MySpace?




I bet Rupert does, but would rather forget....

CanOz


----------



## notting

*Re: Facebook IPO*

According to some press the roadshow was disappointing to investors as it added no new information or party tricks.
Buffets not on board either, even though he engaged with the underhanded hard sell from Zucker for 3 hours!
Buff said Zuck's a smart guy but was not buying at this point.
If I was Zuck I'd be wanting  to take a bit off in the opening bounce.
Although that would send the the wrong signal.
It's still going to be the most, chatted, texted and talked about float since the universe began and could well keep things positive for a bit longer confirming technical strength.


----------



## Joules MM1

*Re: Facebook IPO*

bahaha.......pssst, wanna buy a watch?

Market Pulse Archives

May 14, 2012, 9:20 p.m. EDT
Facebook ups IPO price range: WSJ

By Sarah Turner

:karaoke:



> SYDNEY (MarketWatch) -- Facebook Inc. [s fb] has raised the price range of its initial public offering to between $34 and $38 a share, The Wall Street Journal reported late Monday, *citing a person familiar* with the matter. The price range was initially set at $28 to $35 a share, valuing the firm at $77 billion to $96 billion, according to the report.




http://www.marketwatch.com/story/facebook-ups-ipo-price-range-wsj-2012-05-14


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Facebook IPO*

Yeah i just heard that on the Bloomy too, had a chuckle! I wonder how many poor mom and pops will get sucked into that one? 

A rough time for an IPO, why on earth they didn't do it back after Christmas i'll never know.

CanOz


----------



## skyQuake

*Re: Facebook IPO*



CanOz said:


> Yeah i just heard that on the Bloomy too, had a chuckle! I wonder how many poor mom and pops will get sucked into that one?
> 
> A rough time for an IPO, why on earth they didn't do it back after Christmas i'll never know.
> 
> CanOz




0 cause not even instos can get any stock 

On a slightly related question, has anyone ever _deliberately_ clicked on a facebook ad? I know I havent!


----------



## Joules MM1

*Re: Facebook IPO*



notting said:


> Buffets not on board either, even though he engaged with the underhanded hard sell from Zucker for 3 hours!
> Buff said Zuck's a smart guy but was not buying at this point.




the markets still have more upside.......would that have been the ultimate in topping signals......probably.......but who cares.......hehe


----------



## Joules MM1

*Re: Facebook IPO*

i think FB is a top advertising space.....that's all......that's it, a basic marketing tool

and when the wombles become tired of it like they have with myspace it's going to be worth a lot less hyperbole than it is now......some think the stock release is a major historical event......maybe they thought the same about AOL/time warner.....

http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomwats...more-important-than-all-other-tech-ipos-ever/


----------



## notting

*Re: Facebook IPO*

I wouldn't be suprised if it doubles on the first day!


----------



## McLovin

*Re: Facebook IPO*

Good perspective...

http://www.afr.com/p/lifestyle/review/float_or_swim_how_long_will_facebook_wf5hDAd86Z6EaS9wyV7pCJ


----------



## notting

*Re: Facebook IPO*



> Zuckerberg puts it: “We’re going public for our employees and our investors. We made a commitment to them when we gave them equity that we’d work hard to make it worth a lot and make it liquid, and this IPO is fulfilling our commitment.”




That is a great point.
It also kind of reads, we know this is bull**** but we have to do it.

When it hits a value of 200Billion I'd be selling because it's probably worth 1.


----------



## McLovin

*Re: Facebook IPO*



notting said:


> That is a great point.
> It also kind of reads, we know this is bull**** but we have to do it.
> 
> When it hits a value of 200Billion I'd be selling because it's probably worth 1.




The thing with guys like Zuckerberg is that they're more about building "cool" things. They're generally not overly interested in the money. Unfortunately, cool does not always go hand in hand with profitable.


----------



## Trembling Hand

*Re: Facebook IPO*



McLovin said:


> Unfortunately, cool does not always go hand in hand with profitable.




Apple?
Google?
Microsoft? (once was cool :cool)
Porsche?


----------



## McLovin

*Re: Facebook IPO*



Trembling Hand said:


> Apple?
> Google?
> Microsoft? (once was cool :cool)
> Porsche?




Myspace
Netscape
DeLorean (and that's even with the magic that happens at 88 mph)

I must be too young to remember when Microsoft was cool!


----------



## notting

*Re: Facebook IPO*



McLovin said:


> I must be too young to remember when Microsoft was cool!




Yeah, that was before Bill Gates was born.

The original  911 was cool to drive, but very quickly became the choice of the most uncool.

Mustangs, Triumph motor bikes cool
I really am a hippie.


----------



## IrishDigger

*Re: Facebook IPO*



Trembling Hand said:


> Apple?
> Google?
> Microsoft? (once was cool :cool)
> Porsche?




Hey, you forgot Yahoo!


----------



## skc

*Re: Facebook IPO*



IrishDigger said:


> Hey, you forgot Yahoo!




Altavista
Friendster
Bebo
Geocities

Bringing back lots of memories...


----------



## notting

*Re: Facebook IPO*

I agree with the above, Yahoo was especially a surprise.  Thought it would remain a leader in the search space.
However, that bloody Tweet thing and Facebook aided revolutions which was pretty cool and kind of unprecedented which gives them a little more substance than what I would have imagined.
Will be interesting to see what happens and what's next.
I actually know of one prick marketing bloke who creates characters on dating sites and in his profiles talks about how this or that has transformed his life and is the best thing ever!
It works because when someone with similar interests gets matched to him and finds this stuff out, they believe the spin because it doesn't seem like an add, because people are mainly focused on the LOVE so it's a kind of reverse sleazebag act at underhanded conning for over priced products.  They then put the person off them in a subtle way and go on to the next sucker who then tells all their friends and word get's around.
Just thought I'd note how some marketers already use these things quite effectively without paying a cent.


----------



## Joules MM1

*Re: Facebook IPO*



> Netscape & Google
> 
> With Facebook set to price Thursday and begin trading Friday we have been digging around in our databases on IPOs, looking for insight, ideas, etc.  While there are no close (or even really remotely close) comparisons for Facebook, two names from the past were interesting: Netscape and Google.




http://tickersense.typepad.com/ticker_sense/2012/05/netscape-google.html


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Facebook IPO*

Just heard on the Bloomy that there is selling of other NQ stocks by instos to fund purchases of FB...The guy being interviewed said "you don't need to sell as many shares of AAPL to get the the value in FB".

I'll be watching when it lists, and am already thinking about a big bull trap on the opening day!

CanOz


----------



## Joules MM1

*Re: Facebook IPO*



CanOz said:


> Just heard on the Bloomy that there is selling of other NQ stocks by instos to fund purchases of FB...The guy being interviewed said "you don't need to sell as many shares of AAPL to get the the value in FB".
> 
> I'll be watching when it lists, and am already thinking about a big bull trap on the opening day!
> 
> CanOz




was the bloomy an ex shoe shiner with a phd in taxi driving?


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Facebook IPO*



Joules MM1 said:


> was the bloomy an ex shoe shiner with a phd in taxi driving?




LOL! No he was a floor trader...worse?


----------



## waimate01

*Re: Facebook IPO*



skc said:


> Very difficult to justify the price imo.




Facebook is going to be great for the space industry.

Because the only way it can continue its rate of growth is to discover life on another planet.


----------



## Joules MM1

*Re: Facebook IPO*



> Facebook boosts IPO size by 25 percent, could top $16 billion



By Olivia Oran and Alexei Oreskovic

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/facebook-expands-ipo-size-aims-011714523.html


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Facebook IPO*

All ready to go at 37. Going to be an interesting IPO, looking forward to watching the book trader and a chart on the night corn:. 

Can't wait to see all the nerds unload their stock into the fury of euphoria!

CanOz


----------



## Joules MM1

*Re: Facebook IPO*



CanOz said:


> Can't wait to see all the nerds unload their stock into the fury of euphoria!




 .....almost went over the screen


----------



## notting

*Re: Facebook IPO*

What an absolute shocking day to ride a stag.
It's a pitty.  I would have liked to have seen what would have happened in the "old normal" type market with this.


----------



## McLovin

*Re: Facebook IPO*



notting said:


> What an absolute shocking day to ride a stag.
> It's a pitty.  I would have liked to have seen what would have happened in the "old normal" type market with this.




I would have liked to have seen this in late '99 early '00. It could have been a $1t company!


----------



## skc

*Re: Facebook IPO*

There's actually one metric that measures up for Facebook.

Market cap per user is actually not very high... ~$100B on 500m users is only $200 per head.

Even if you say half of these are inactive, it's still only $400 per head.

They may not have monetised the headcount yet, and time is against them to monetise it before people stop using FB... but it is not completely impossible.

So how's that for my assessment... instead of the usual buy, hold, sell conclusions, mine is "Not completely impossible".


----------



## trillionaire#1

*Re: Facebook IPO*

Geez everyones waiting on the opening ,its like new years eve!,yeah im watching too:sheep:


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Facebook IPO*



trillionaire#1 said:


> Geez everyones waiting on the opening ,its like new years eve!,yeah im watching too:sheep:




Another hour to go, 11 am EST.


----------



## notting

*Re: Facebook IPO*

OMG Nazdaq is totally screwing up this float!!
It's actually caused the Nazdaq itself to tank a little.
There is so much volume from insto’s and privates, each way; they can't keep up to make the match.
Well that would have been an interesting thing to try to trade!! 
Individuals and insto's are now trying to cancel and replace orders because the opening buzz has changed.
Chaos!
Better have a senate enquiry and tweak the rules again


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Facebook IPO*



notting said:


> OMG Nazdaq is totally screwing up this float!!
> It's actually caused the Nazdaq itself to tank a little.
> There is so much volume each way they can't keep up to make the match.
> Well that would have been an interesting thing to try to trade!!




Apparently the quotes are all over the place, maybe they're having trouble matching the orders!

The whole market is waiting!



> Facebook: WSJ headline says Facebook traders experiencing problems changing, canceling FB orders   (38.00)
> 
> Read more: http://www.briefing.com/InPlayEq/InPlay/InPlay.htm#ixzz1vEeoUNP8




CanOz


----------



## notting

*Re: Facebook IPO*

Interesting how all the Zinga types are reacting very negatively.
People who couldn't get Facebook were backing the satellites in the hope of a stag.
They have been popped!
Markets will find it hard to be positive about anything now you would imagine.
Good night!!


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Facebook IPO*

found support at 40, then 38...:goodnight


----------



## Joules MM1

*Re: Facebook IPO*



CanOz said:


> found support at 40, then 38...:goodnight






> FuturesTrader71 ‏@FuturesTrader71
> 
> Facebook shares begin quoting. Showing $55




moments later.....



> FuturesTrader71 ‏@FuturesTrader71
> 
> $45 now LOL






> FuturesTrader71 ‏@FuturesTrader71
> 
> Sell them in Germany at $70 and buy them in USA for $55






> Fari Hamzei ‏@HamzeiAnalytics
> 
> $FB .... what a drama, reminds me of some of the traders here on the Streams -- spare us -- just let the darn thing trade




in the meantime while the rest of us are doing business.......

http://x.co/kKh7


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Facebook IPO*

Interesting perspective from Jason Leavitt.



> Facebook is now officially a publically trade company. Shares have traded on secondary markets for several years, but those markets have strict rules with regards to who can invest. Now, anyone can buy a couple shares. Many were hoping FB would bring some excitement to Wall St. - or at least allow people to forget about Europe for a day. It wasn't to be. FB priced their shares at 38 bucks, and the stock closed at 38.23. Many consider this an utter failure. I don't, and here's why. Most companies that go public have little or no say in anything. The investment bank they hire tells them how much to raise, what the valuation should be, how many shares to sell and what the price range of the shares will be on opening day. Because of this, the investment banks often under price new offerings a little so their large clients can make some easy money. That's what happened to LinkedIn. The shares were grossly under priced, so the company didn't make nearly as much as they could have. Facebook is an entirely different story. The company was so desireable, they got to call the shots, they got to decide and dictate everything. They decided how many shares they were to sell and for how much. They even dictated the fee they were willing to pay to the investment banks. Because of this, FB priced their offering as close to perfection as they could. Instead of the investment banks and their clients making money, FB raised as much money as they possibly could have. They priced their offering perfectly. If they would have priced the offering at the top end of their initial range ($34), then Friday's close above $38 would look like a nice pop on the first day. Instead they priced the offering at $38 to squeeze every penny out they could. The only ones to suffer in such a situation are the investment banks and their buddies. Kudos to FB for doing what so many other public companies wish they could have done.




CanOz


----------



## notting

*Re: Facebook IPO*

What was interesting was that the match up was at 44 when the time for it to hit the baords was due.  
Then Nazdaq totally stuffed up and it's price started moving down immediatly and ended up opening at 42 along with rest of Nazdaq tanking at the time!!
This was a day when all global markets were tanking amidst and atmosphere of pretty much as bad as any since the beginning of the GFC!
Timing was terrible for investors.  Made the rest look pretty good.
May make it a good buy for traders when markets turn if it heads down with the rest.


----------



## bailx

*Re: Facebook IPO*

Quote;

Will Facebook live up to it image, or will Facebook investor's get clobbered. The question is can Facebook's IPO survive such a volatile Market? With headwinds from Europe.....& the .US.? I its just about to start a down trend and go downhill to fight a uphill battle.


----------



## skc

*Re: Facebook IPO*

Oops... down 8% to $35.

Like!


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Facebook IPO*



skc said:


> Oops... down 8% to $35.
> 
> Like!




20m traded on the first bar. No signs of reversing yet.

CaOz


----------



## Smurf1976

*Re: Facebook IPO*

Facebook is so mainstream that you'd be hard pressed to find anyone who hasn't at least heard of it. And more to the point, if someone is ever going to get a Facebook account then the odds are they've already done it.

Looking at my own usage and that of friends, I'd say that the novelty is wearing off. I log in once a day, but these days there's really only a few people actually posting anything at all. The rest have become passive, very occasional users.

It's a craze just like the many other crazes that have come and gone over the years. It's only a matter of time until someone comes up with something better, and then that's it. 

Remember Myspace? Does _anyone_ apart from actual musicians still use it? A quick check of my friends finds that most accounts are still there but simply stopped being updated quite some time ago when that craze ended.

It might be something to speculate on, but it's not a "bottom drawer" investment in my opinion. According to stats on Alexa.com about 45% of internet users are using Facebook with virtually no growth since the 3rd quarter of 2011 when a steady uptrend came to a halt.

That compares to Myspace with just 0.76% of people now using it, and Twitter which looks to have peaked at about 11% (now in a downtrend) around the same time as Facebook's growth ended.


----------



## wayneL

*Re: Facebook IPO*



Smurf1976 said:


> Facebook is so mainstream that you'd be hard pressed to find anyone who hasn't at least heard of it. And more to the point, if someone is ever going to get a Facebook account then the odds are they've already done it.
> 
> Looking at my own usage and that of friends, I'd say that the novelty is wearing off. I log in once a day, but these days there's really only a few people actually posting anything at all. The rest have become passive, very occasional users.
> 
> It's a craze just like the many other crazes that have come and gone over the years. It's only a matter of time until someone comes up with something better, and then that's it.
> 
> Remember Myspace? Does _anyone_ apart from actual musicians still use it? A quick check of my friends finds that most accounts are still there but simply stopped being updated quite some time ago when that craze ended.
> 
> It might be something to speculate on, but it's not a "bottom drawer" investment in my opinion. According to stats on Alexa.com about 45% of internet users are using Facebook with virtually no growth since the 3rd quarter of 2011 when a steady uptrend came to a halt.
> 
> That compares to Myspace with just 0.76% of people now using it, and Twitter which looks to have peaked at about 11% (now in a downtrend) around the same time as Facebook's growth ended.




Great time to milk some equity out of it then. That's how I've always looked at the float, rather than a growth story.

Masterstroke.


----------



## notting

*Re: Facebook IPO*



wayneL said:


> Great time to milk some equity out of it then. That's how I've always looked at the float, rather than a growth story.
> Masterstroke.




The pre float final price was indeed a master stroke.
However it has not yet traded  too far below the initial offering prices being bandied around as expensive prior to the float. 
The argument about MySpace doesn't hold because they all went to Facebook! The fad didn't fade it increased and migrated.
Besides  Who wants to be Murdoch's bitch? (maybe a Chinese spy will play the role.) I digress. 

If you look at the way Gates ran Microsoft he just used it's initial success to buy or copy what ever else looked like it might be better etc. 
Face books purchase of Instagram  was a classic Gates move.
It's not a fad, it's a huge market.
You just have to be the best at keeping it and morphing into the medium that it instinctively wants to channel through.
It's going to be a cracking buy at some point.
They may disappoint analists whilst trying to make the revenue work, but with all the brains now able to be invested and Zucker still controlling the votes who's gonna do anything other than act like they care?


----------



## skc

*Re: Facebook IPO*

I think there is some very powerful potential in Facebook... not in the social aspect but in commerce. And not in display ads or targeted ads, but in establishing itself as the predonminant online identity platform. 

Thinking about all the websites I use regularly and where I have an account/identity...
- Google
- Ebay / paypal
- Frequent flyers / reward programs 
- Financial institutions
- Utility and other service providers
- Various forums and interest groups
- News and other subscriptions

The list is endless. With the social aspect of facebook the novelty will wear off, but the utility aspects are much more sticky. The challenge is obviously that they must actually want to head down that path, and solve significant issues around privacy and security. 

The potential is there, but I wouldn't bet on them being able to capitalise on it.


----------



## McLovin

*Re: Facebook IPO*



Smurf1976 said:


> Facebook is so mainstream that you'd be hard pressed to find anyone who hasn't at least heard of it. And more to the point, if someone is ever going to get a Facebook account then the odds are they've already done it.




That's exactly what I thought and I must be the only person I know who doesn't have a FB account. You're not paying for subscriber growth, you're paying for FB's ability to squeeze revenue out of it's existing subscribers.



			
				notting said:
			
		

> It's not a fad, it's a huge market.
> You just have to be the best at keeping it and morphing into the medium that it instinctively wants to channel through.
> It's going to be a cracking buy at some point.




The difference between MS and FB is that FB needs to be cool to remain relevant, MS became the utility company of PC's. Whatever you thought of MS was irrelevant, you still had to use their product.


----------



## prawn_86

*Re: Facebook IPO*



McLovin said:


> Whatever you thought of MS was irrelevant, you still had to use their product.




Not so with Apple yet they seem to do well simply by amazing marketing of average-good products.

If FB were clever they would have a new app/something close to release that will once again hook people even deeper into them. Their partnership with Spotify is a good example of them moving into more than just people posting about themselves, it now include what music they listen to, what news articles they read etc etc

Personally i also think they are overpriced at the moment, but who knows what developments they have planned, and the thing with the Internet is that those developments can be quickly rolled out and capitalised upon


----------



## McLovin

*Re: Facebook IPO*



prawn_86 said:


> Not so with Apple yet they seem to do well simply by amazing marketing of average-good products.




Yep, that's the cool to remain relevant factor. Without Jobs, Apple is a very different company. You have to be pretty special to create a product of unlimited supply that people will queue up for days waiting to buy.


----------



## Nutmeg

*Re: Facebook IPO*



notting said:


> It's not a fad, it's a huge market.




A market that is yet to be shown that it can be monetised. 



notting said:


> You just have to be the best at keeping it and morphing into the medium that it instinctively wants to channel through.
> It's going to be a cracking buy at some point.
> They may disappoint analists whilst trying to make the revenue work, but with all the brains now able to be invested and Zucker still controlling the votes who's gonna do anything other than act like they care?




FB has been exaggeratedly overvalued.  A lot of people who bought in at its opening price are going to have their patience tested, I guarantee you.


----------



## notting

*Re: Facebook IPO*



Nutmeg said:


> A market that is yet to be shown that it can be monetised.
> FB has been exaggeratedly overvalued.  A lot of people who bought in at its opening price are going to have their patience tested, I guarantee you.




That's actually one of the points I am making.  Zucker will not care if it goes down to 10c!  As long as the channel exists and *is 'the channel,*' that's all that matters.  For the moment they have just done the 3rd biggest capital raising in the history of the world! - Income is not an issue at this point!  The fortune is made, there is only so much Red Bull and Pizza a guy can consume.
What's important now is Mojo.  Who is king geek. The rest will take care of itself - focus!

From an investment point of view.
What I am saying is that at some point it will be oversold.
Zucker is not Jobs.  Jobs was brilliant in many ways but he was primarily brilliant in creating product*s* that the market loved. 
Zucker has vertually admitted that he is a one idea man!  However, like Gates, I sense that he is a brilliant business man as well. 
Let's face it, that one idea is currently worth something like 75Billion dollars, he turned down 1.4B when most of his associates wanted him to take it and kill him for saying no!
Knows what he's doing and what his strengths are.
As Europ rocks around on it's ice burge that's one hell of a stag for those that payed nothing for it, like Zuck.


----------



## Smurf1976

*Re: Facebook IPO*



notting said:


> The argument about MySpace doesn't hold because they all went to Facebook! The fad didn't fade it increased and migrated.
> Besides  Who wants to be Murdoch's bitch?



Exactly. There are very low barrier to entry in this field and the "corporate" nature of Facebook these days is in itself a disadvantage in the eyes of some.

How long until someone else comes up with something better and brings about the demise of Facebook? It's not as though there's a huge capital investment required, and there are plenty of people throwing around suggestions as to how it could be improved.

It's not like, say, mass production of cars where you need to invest $ billions in designs, factories, marketing etc prior to actually selling a single vehicle. The barriers to entry on the web are comparatively low.


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Facebook IPO*

:22_yikes:Interesting little graphic on social marketing here:


----------



## Gringotts Bank

*Re: Facebook IPO*

Whenever I hear of actual users of FB, they are almost always under 25yo.  And my impression is that they use it to tell others what music they like and what they did on the weekend.

So that's my impression, as a non-user.  Is the reality much different?


----------



## notting

*Re: Facebook IPO*



Gringotts Bank said:


> So that's my impression, as a non-user.  Is the reality much different?




We are either too old and haven't got a clue.
Or we are all right and so is Mr Buffet as he has being buying up Newpapers!

The 17 year old in me thinks newspapers are something Pop used to read whilst smoking his pipe before he had his heart attack. Being only 17 I use Facebook and get all my news from there, I'm so addicted to it I can't help checking in every five minutes to see if another chick has contacted me.  It's so much easier just fishing little comments out there and then ramping it up a bit when I get a bite.  I can even blog at school while my phone is in my pocket,  I thumb type blind!  It's easy if you've been doing it since you were 12.
But I don't know a thing about investment - boaring.


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Facebook IPO*



Gringotts Bank said:


> Whenever I hear of actual users of FB, they are almost always under 25yo.  And my impression is that they use it to tell others what music they like and what they did on the weekend.
> 
> So that's my impression, as a non-user.  Is the reality much different?




Actually its quite good for families to keep up to date with each other. When i am traveling is use it to let my family know where i am, what we are doing. Obviously i would use this more often outside my current address.

If you don't have a mobile device that supports FB then thats why one reason you are not involved. Most of FB is used mobile.

I love technology and i will try my best to never be too old to stay on top of it. Thats just an excuse for laziness in my view.

I couldn't imagine life with my iPad, which i have had since they came out. I will be getting a new iPhone once they improve the design. 

I would use FB if i had access, to keep up with my old school friends and family. I also use linked in quite a bit, and so do headhunters looking for me!

CanOz


----------



## Gringotts Bank

*Re: Facebook IPO*

I don't think I've got a clue, but there are some very informative posts on here.  I do know that the under 25's are addicted to their smart phones, and a good chunk of that time is spent on FB.

I agree it's important to keep up to date with new technology, and it's fun.  FB just never grabbed my attention.

Is FB banned in China canoz?


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Facebook IPO*



Gringotts Bank said:


> I don't think I've got a clue, but there are some very informative posts on here.  I do know that the under 25's are addicted to their smart phones, and a good chunk of that time is spent on FB.
> 
> I agree it's important to keep up to date with new technology, and it's fun.  FB just never grabbed my attention.
> 
> Is FB banned in China canoz?




LOL, oh of course, along with uTube, Twitter, and a gaggle of others.

I can't even download training videos using screen-cast. its hopeless. I hope by the time we move back to Australia they have a good broadband network! 

CanOz


----------



## notting

*Re: Facebook IPO*



CanOz said:


> I hope by the time we move back to Australia they have a good broadband network!



Dear CanOz, 
This is Julia Gillard using Nottings account.
I just want you to know that I love you.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

*Re: Facebook IPO*

Won't the military police be knocking on your door for mocking the governments authority?  yikes.  

and lol @ notting.

ok it's all off topic, I'm sorry.


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Facebook IPO*



notting said:


> Dear CanOz,
> This is Julia Gillard using Nottings account.
> I just want you to know that I love you.




Knock it off Julia, I'm not a voter...

CanOz


----------



## Joules MM1

*Re: Facebook IPO*



CanOz said:


> LOL, oh of course, along with uTube, Twitter, and a gaggle of others.




does that mean if we suddenly find no Can posts one day....should we suspect the happy police have dun in fer ASF, too ?           

we're _waaaaatchiiiiiiing_


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Facebook IPO*



Joules MM1 said:


> does that mean if we suddenly find no Can posts one day....should we suspect the happy police have dun in fer ASF, too ?
> 
> we're _waaaaatchiiiiiiing_




ASF was blocked for a couple of years, then one day a month or so ago i just thought i would check and i had access again. I think their filters are getting better so i can view more pages before i have an issue these days. 

Its all done with algos but i am sure they have a small army of meat suits as well.

CanOz


----------



## sinner

*Re: Facebook IPO*



CanOz said:


> i am sure they have a small army of meat suits as well.
> 
> CanOz




I can actually confirm this.


----------



## Julia

*Re: Facebook IPO*



CanOz said:


> Actually its quite good for families to keep up to date with each other. When i am traveling is use it to let my family know where i am, what we are doing. Obviously i would use this more often outside my current address.



Just curious, CanOz, why would you keep in touch with your family in such a public manner when you could exchange emails or phone calls?
I can't think of anything worse than putting up the details of my daily life in the public domain!


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Facebook IPO*



Julia said:


> Just curious, CanOz, why would you keep in touch with your family in such a public manner when you could exchange emails or phone calls?
> I can't think of anything worse than putting up the details of my daily life in the public domain!



  We're a small community back home Julia, you're on public display whether you like it not anyway. 

Obviously you don't use FB, its not like everything i post is shared with the whole world. FB might have access to it, but unless you're a friend you don't see what i post.

Generally we use Skype to keep in touch. I can't recall the last time i called my family. Years ago at Christmas i suppose. 

CanOz


----------



## So_Cynical

*Re: Facebook IPO*



Julia said:


> Just curious, CanOz, why would you keep in touch with your family in such a public manner when you could exchange emails or phone calls?
> I can't think of anything worse than putting up the details of my daily life in the public domain!




Who can see what on your FB page is very customisable, right down to the individual (person) and individual photos or posts...so its not like everything is in the public domain...just what you want to be.


----------



## Starcraftmazter

*Re: Facebook IPO*



So_Cynical said:


> Who can see what on your FB page is very customisable, right down to the individual (person) and individual photos or posts...so its not like everything is in the public domain...just what you want to be.




Except of course the fact that they regularly reset all privacy settings, not to mention having been hacked multiple times 

This is of course apart from the fact that FBI is writing legislation to force failbook to hand over all of it's data and NSA is building the world's biggest data-center in the Utah desert.


Now what I wonder is, did anyone here actually buy any Failbook shares 

Also wanted to post this in case it hasn't been posted already.


----------



## notting

*Re: Facebook IPO*

This would be funny if it was a spoof song.
The fact that it is actually serious makes it hysterical!


----------



## wayneL

*Re: Facebook IPO*

This is going to play out for ages.


----------



## notting

*Re: Facebook IPO*

The wedding seemed to me to be a not so gross way of mooning Wall St. after the float, as seemed the hackathon! 
Has managed to get plenty of blood boiling! 
It would be amusing to discover that the hackathon actually targeted the Nazdaq!
All the hippies would find that  man.
Where for out thou Anonymous!


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: FB - Facebook Inc*

Since Facebook has now listed, I have renamed this thread to reflect that.

However, please continue to discuss the company in this thread.


----------



## Joules MM1

*Re: FB - Facebook Inc*

*Nasdaq's $40 million offer for Facebook losses draws criticism*
By John McCrank

Wed Jun 6, 2012 5:57pm EDT

excerpt


> Nasdaq said on Wednesday $13.7 million would be paid to its affected member firms and the balance would be credited to members to reduce trading costs, with all benefits expected to be awarded within six months.
> 
> "We have been embarrassed and certainly we apologized to the industry, but the important thing we have to do is focus on the future," Nasdaq Chief Executive Robert Greifeld said in an interview on CNBC on Wednesday.




http://www.reuters.com/article/2012...ource=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=56943


----------



## Joules MM1

*Re: FB - Facebook Inc*

http://www.thestreet.com/story/11641822/1/kass-egg-on-your-facebook.html

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

.....seems the general consensus has become genuine value is in the teens for FB


----------



## fawnroux

*Re: FB - Facebook Inc*



> There has been a lot of discussion over the past few months regarding who is to blame for the awful IPO.
> 
> Was it the investment bankers (who reduced their sales and profit estimates a few days before the offering) or the Nasdaq (software glitch)?
> 
> *How about blaming the buyers?*




Says it all really.


----------



## Joules MM1

*Re: FB - Facebook Inc*

a lot of talking heads touting mid teens to buy







> Kevin Depew ‏@kevindepew
> 
> $FB nearing buy setup on DAILY chart and TD Absolute Retracement. This worked well for $LNKD as entry point after IPO. http://pic.twitter.com/Mj6IoYyS


----------



## notting

*Re: FB - Facebook Inc*

Facebook's third-quarter revenue of $1.26 billion was a hair above the average analyst expectation of $1.23 billion, according to Thomson Reuters.
However, there is life in mobile which has been the big dark cloud so could get quite a kick.


----------



## notting

*Re: FB - Facebook Inc*

The big problem with the float was more to do with the mobile revolution than the Nasdaq glitch, Facebook apparently did not have a handle on mobile and was looking to lose much of it's larger screen revenue due to migration to mobile.
We'll FB have now proved they have a major grip on mobile advertising with great relative numbers now.
So if you were interested in FB before it floated and were thinking it was too hard then, well now it's below that float price and it's model is intact!!
Looking good.


----------



## genoxy

*Re: FB - Facebook Inc*

New member here, joined just to see if there was discussion on FB here and to get some Aussie insights.

I'm finding it difficult to gauge a buy position on it, had a large position around $40k at 50.47 but hasn't been much movement since then and concerns of a correction back to IPO price are worrying me at this point but then there is talk of another good quarter and heaps of analyst upgrades recently even as high at $60 and $58 at GS but we know they have an agenda...

What are your thoughts? Is FB a buy even at this inflated price?

Thanks


----------



## MARKETWINNER

*Re: FB - Facebook Inc*

Actually I am using FB to keep contact with friend and relatives. May be I may my reduce time spend on the FB in the future. We had a great opportunity to buy this stock after IPO when others wanted to sell below the IPO price. If I am correct it is trading around $57 and P/E ratio is very high. Still it could go up to around $60 due to some demand for internet oriented stocks globally. Please note I don’t have any holding in this stock although I had some opportunity to learn about this stock.

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions.


----------



## DJG

*Re: FB - Facebook Inc*

For a business that derives the majority of its revenue from advertising.  In order to keep analysts and share holders happy it's profit and revenues will be required to continue growing. 

So how does it continue to bring in new advertising initiatives.. Without pissing people off? I get the feeling eventually it'll dry up as people will get sick of the advertising all over it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## davidst

*Invest in Facebook and double your money in 1 to 2 years.*

I write to discuss Facebook shares on NASDAQ. It is my opinion that the shares will double in price in the next 1 to 2 years. It is currently trading around $80 a share. At the moment many analysts in the States predict the share price in the short term to be around $105. I'm thinking of taking out a couple of hundred grand in equity and taking a risk....

Here are some comments from brokerage firms in New York:

-The key to the Facebook story continues to be its ability to succeed on the mobile platform, where significant ad dollar growth is likely to occur for multiple years.

-Facebooks video consumption growth remains explosive as it evolves into a premier digital mobile video platform, reaching 4 billion video views/day in 1Q15 (75% on mobile) vs. 3 billion in 12/14 and 1 billion in 9/14.

-While clearly a more loved stock by global investors in 2015 vs. 2014, Facebooks continued execution, early stage in monetization of time spent and leadership position in mobile shouldn't be treated with complacency. Going forward, we look to (the second half of 2015) and 2016 as catalysts for product innovation and monetization as Facebook broadly deploys solutions in video, messaging, eCommerce and ad tech.

-While there was not much quantitative detail in terms of 1Q15 results regarding video ads, we still think video ads and gradually higher ad load rates on the core Facebook news feed and overall Instagram ads with higher penetration with large brand advertisers will be key incremental revenue growth drivers this year and into 2016.?

-Facebook remains one of our Top Long Recommendations in the Large Cap Net sector. Facebooks Q1 P&L and Metrics results were intrinsically very strong. We see the company correctly ramping up investments ? from a position of strength in many promising, high-growth areas (e.g. video ? now at 4 billion daily video views vs. 1 billion in Q3). And those high-growth areas represent four greenfield revenue opportunities (Instagram Monetization, Auto-Play Video Ads, FAN & WhatsApp) that can contribute well over $2 billion in incremental revenue in 2015.?


An analysis by Morgan Stanley recently suggests: FB is on a trajectory to surpass Google as the biggest winner of incremental ad dollars:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/looks-...171923895.html

Another thing to consider is that if FB is allowed to operate in China in the future I believe there will be a massive surge in the stock price. Its only a matter of time when this will happen.

Management in FB are evidently very strategic when it comes to increasing its MAU (monthly active users).

http://www.zdnet.com/article/who-rea...tag=YHFb1d24ec

To sum up. Here is a stock comparison between Google and FB:

http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/goog/stock-comparison

Google is priced at $533 a share (this is after a stock split a few yrs ago). FB is currently priced around $80. Its anyone?s guess what the price of FB will be in 2 or even 5 years time. Investing on the stock market does have its risks. However, FB?s debt levels are extremely low and their revenues are exploding year by yr. Even if the market crashes, the company is financially strong and has in excess of 1 Billion MAU's (and growing everyday). They are also close to releasing their virtual reality software and they are about to roll out the search functions which could directly compete with Google. Read this article entitled

''Facebook?s New In-App Search Could Be a Google Nightmare'':

http://www.wired.com/2015/05/faceboo...a-link-search/


Facebook has much more ad space on its social network ? and higher engagement. Facebook is now the second largest online ad seller globally, trailing only search giant Google Inc. (GOOG).
Facebooks revenues are growing swiftly as ad load rises and more advertisers ramp up their digital efforts to target the new age users. Analysts polled by Bloomberg expect the company?s annual revenues to rise to $29 billion by fiscal 2017, up from $12.4 billion in fiscal 2014.

Right now a lot of people have bought and sold call options for next January in the $90 to $100 range, so a lot of people seem to think that's a good bet in the next six months. There's a lot of optimism out there on the stock. 

The point of this thread is to ascertain public opinion as to whether or not its a daft idea to put all my eggs into one basket on what is really a gamble. Or should I split it up into facebook and some of the following:

- Apple
- Avago technologies
- netflix
- baidu

I realise it would be prudent to diversify and split up my money into several stocks but my gut feeling is that Mark Z the CEO of facebook is a genius and in the same category as Steve jobs. Evidently FB co has some of the finest IT brains working at his company. I believe they have the strategies and plans in place to take the company into areas not imagined by most folk... AND they have the funds to achieve it. 

What do you ladies think?

cheers


----------



## greggles

After an incredible run over the last five years, Facebook looks like it might be finally ready to retrace.

The company has well and truly reached critical mass. The question then becomes, how will earnings growth be powered? With a market cap of $500 billion, EPS of $2.21 and a P/E ratio of 32.01, Facebook seems to be a perfect example of how bloated the US stock market has become.

I'm bearish on FB and think that it will hit US$150 well before it gets anywhere near US$200.


----------



## Twister34

I think Facebook stock price has been falling after an announced adjustment to advertisement algorithm whereby family and friends posts are pushed higher up on news feeds which has had an impact on usage times.

Facebook is under renewed pressure after being involved in a privacy breach regarding user data.


----------



## luutzu

greggles said:


> After an incredible run over the last five years, Facebook looks like it might be finally ready to retrace.
> 
> The company has well and truly reached critical mass. The question then becomes, how will earnings growth be powered? With a market cap of $500 billion, EPS of $2.21 and a P/E ratio of 32.01, Facebook seems to be a perfect example of how bloated the US stock market has become.
> 
> I'm bearish on FB and think that it will hit US$150 well before it gets anywhere near US$200.
> 
> View attachment 86673
> 
> View attachment 86674




Isn't the share price around $190? Earnings being $2.2... that's PE of 86?

And I thought PE of 20 is really pushing it.


----------



## greggles

luutzu said:


> Isn't the share price around $190? Earnings being $2.2... that's PE of 86?
> 
> And I thought PE of 20 is really pushing it.



Sorry, that EPS was for the December quarter only. My mistake. The EPS for 2017 was $6.15 per share.

FB share price is currently $172.56.


----------



## greggles

greggles said:


> I'm bearish on FB and think that it will hit US$150 well before it gets anywhere near US$200.




Well, my prediction turned out to be correct. Facebook touched $150 briefly last night before bouncing back to $160. $150 appears to be offering some support. It turned out to be a bit of a wild trading session for FB.


----------



## notting

I was surprised it wasn't fairly positive from the start.
The initial selling was so aggressive it put me off having a crack!


----------



## notting

Nooooooooooooooooooo!


Facebook shareholders wiped more than $130 billion off the company's market value Wednesday after the company's second-quarter earnings call.

Shares fell as much as 24 percent, slumping below $170 in extended trading. The call and subsequent plunge followed a revenue miss for the company and a report of lower daily active user counts in Europe.






The company's top executives delivered a few scary warnings:

*Revenue deceleration*
Chief Financial Officer David Wehner said shareholders can expect "revenue growth rates to decline by high single-digit percentages from prior quarters" for the third and fourth quarter.


"We plan to grow and promote certain engaging experiences like Stories that currently have lower levels of monetization, and we are also giving people who use our services more choices around data privacy which may have an impact on our revenue growth," said Wehner. He also said currency fluctuations would hurt the stock in the second half of the year, after helping it for the last several quarters.

*Weaker margins*
Wehner also said the company expects margin compression, with operating margins trending toward "mid-30s on a percentage basis," compared with second-quarter operating margins of 44 percent.

That tightening is the result of broadening markets, investments in news products — such as the recent introduction of the company's long-form video format, IGTV — and capital expenditures related to safety and security that total "billions of dollars," Wehner said.

"We think that's the right thing to do for the business in terms of ensuring the community, safety and durability of the franchise," he said. "But they don't have obviously immediate translation into revenue dollars."


----------



## peter2

It's certainly going to be an interesting trading day in the US after last night's post market thumping of Facebook. I'll be watching TWTR, SNAP as well as FB for intraday trading opportunities.


----------



## Kryzz

notting said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Facebook shareholders wiped more than $130 billion off the company's market value Wednesday after the company's second-quarter earnings call.





Moves like this which definitely have me checking when earnings are due to be announced, like a roller coaster


----------



## peter2

@Kryzz  Yes, even trading weekly charts it's important to check earnings events.
We can't avoid broker downgrades, but we can avoid something like this. Yikes, if you're long FB.
This has got to be one of the worst ones I've seen since the GFC.


----------



## Kryzz

peter2 said:


> @Kryzz  Yes, even trading weekly charts it's important to check earnings events.
> We can't avoid broker downgrades, but we can avoid something like this. Yikes, if you're long FB.
> This has got to be one of the worst ones I've seen since the GFC.




Couldn't agree more. Would have been a sinking feeling holding FB through that drop off. Are you trading more US equities intraday now? Have you had to adjust anything from your standard equities trading style?


----------



## notting

peter2 said:


> @Kryzz  Yes, even trading weekly charts it's important to check earnings events.
> We can't avoid broker downgrades, but we can avoid something like this. Yikes, if you're long FB.
> This has got to be one of the worst ones I've seen since the GFC.




In terms of value it's the biggest one day fall ever!!






It's perceived troubles could be about lack of new users signing up. 
If you're not already sucked into the FB platform, why would you join it now after all the highly questionable on selling of everything about you? Zuck stole the thing to begin with.  Hardly an honorable bloke.  
There are many other things to choose from these days too so probably you'd just maybe not bother.
So it's no longer so much of a growth bonanza, still has PE of 30 but more pain to come quite likely.


----------



## luutzu

notting said:


> In terms of value it's the biggest one day fall ever!!
> 
> View attachment 88583
> 
> 
> It's perceived troubles could be about lack of new users signing up.
> If you're not already sucked into the FB platform, why would you join it now after all the highly questionable on selling of everything about you? Zuck stole the thing to begin with.  Hardly an honorable bloke.
> There are many other things to choose from these days too so probably you'd just maybe not bother.
> So it's no longer so much of a growth bonanza, still has PE of 30 but more pain to come quite likely.




Those few I know who uses FB no longer use them. Not frequently. Maybe now once or twice a month. 

If FB can't sell people's private information to political and commercial marketers to play with, what use is it really. It'd be just like any other small, micro, websites with a google adsense attached. 

Read on Reuters that retailers are really starting to monetize their online stores with ads that are much more relevant. Ones where users are actually looking to buy things rather than checking on their friends.


----------



## notting

Most of the adds online offer me things that I just bought!
It's supposed to be the other way round, you know, offer me something before I have already bought it!
Hence search engines and big retail sites, like Amazon, Ebay, dare I say it, KOGAN are the way to go! Places where you might start to look if you going to shop online.
Not so much Google cause you just have your add blocker on and you don't ever see a thing, same goes for FB.


----------



## Student of Gann

Could be two scenarios :
Trend down into the 20th September Low with main trend up till the 5th November or down into the 4th October for Low with main trend up till the 5th October but the first date looks like a stronger possibility .


----------



## peter2

Facebook is rebranding to Meta.  (yuk)

What's so funny, is that two Nasdaq companies opened gap up this morning. Meta Materials and Meta Financial. 
Could only be retail traders.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

*Facebook's announcement that it is changing its name to Meta has caused quite the stir in Israel where the word sounds like the Hebrew word for "dead".  *
To be precise, Meta is pronounced like the feminine form of the Hebrew word.

When KFC arrived in China during the 80s, its motto "finger lickin' good" didn't exactly go down well with the locals.
The motto's translation in Mandarin was "eat your fingers off".

Rolls-Royce changed the name of its Silver Mist car as mist translates as "excrement" in German.
The car was named Silver Shadow instead.

Ford had the Nova .... and that means 'doesn't go' in Spanish.

Honda however had a lucky escape. It almost named its new car the Fitta, which is a vulgar description for vagina in Swedish. It apparently did not translate well in a number of other languages.
Apparently the issue was detected early on and a decision was made to name the vehicle Jazz in most countries.


----------



## qldfrog

peter2 said:


> Facebook is rebranding to Meta.  (yuk)
> 
> What's so funny, is that two Nasdaq companies opened gap up this morning. Meta Materials and Meta Financial.
> Could only be retail traders.



what a piece of BS, pushing narrative to that point..there is nothing meta(universe)..the last trendy buzz word about FB.
Honestly, FB is the worst SM platform by a mile compared to Chinese (gov...) WeChat yet it is the goto and no real choice,..
I personally think they'd better improve what is horrendous human interface and code, instead of wasting their money on PR branding..But i guess that's not where the money is;
If they manage to get billions and success serving sxxt to their users why change..
A bit like our governments isn't it..


----------



## Craton

Gotta laugh.. meta not as in metaverse but as in metadata, YOUR metadata...


----------



## Smurf1976

Craton said:


> meta not as in metaverse but as in metadata



My immediate thought was why use a name that has negative connotations?

They could have picked any name at all so long as it's not someone's existing trademark but they picked a word with negative connotations directly related to their business?

It's the equivalent of naming a poorly constructed building "crumbling towers" or renaming a newspaper to "biased". 

Or are they working on the principle that one way to keep something hidden is to make it so plainly obvious that it's universally overlooked in practice?


----------



## qldfrog

Smurf1976 said:


> My immediate thought was why use a name that has negative connotations?
> 
> They could have picked any name at all so long as it's not someone's existing trademark but they picked a word with negative connotations directly related to their business?
> 
> It's the equivalent of naming a poorly constructed building "crumbling towers" or renaming a newspaper to "biased".
> 
> Or are they working on the principle that one way to keep something hidden is to make it so plainly obvious that it's universally overlooked in practice?



They used meta for metaverse as pointed out, a buzz word for something i was building commercially 21 y ago...


----------



## Smurf1976

qldfrog said:


> They used meta for metaverse as pointed out



That might be their intent but I'm thinking that say "meta" to most and they'll think data not verse since they've never heard of the latter.

I could be wrong.....


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Meta was the sixth biggest US company by market capitalisation at the start of 2022, flirting with a $US1 trillion market value.

Fast-forward 10 months and the stock is now worth (valued at) about $US260 billion, ranking it 27th in the world. Its market value is now smaller than companies including Chevron, Eli Lilly and Procter & Gamble.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Meta CEO Mark Zuckerberg said the company will cut more than 11,000 jobs in the first major round of layoffs in the social media giant’s history.

The reductions, equal to about 13 per cent of the workforce, were disclosed Wednesday in a statement. The company will also extend its hiring freeze through the first quarter.


> “I _want to take accountability for these decisions and for how we got here_,” Zuckerberg said in the statement. “_I know this is tough for everyone, and I’m especially sorry to those impacted_.”




Shares in Meta have dropped 71 per cent this year.


----------

